# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  VOIP call απο Ελλαδα σε Κυπρο

## Dim(GR)

εχω voipbuster

πως καλω στην Κυπρο ?
το τηλ εκει ειναι 0035799χχχχχχχχ

----------


## yianniscan

Το dial-plan για τα Κυπριακά κινητά είναι 3579[679]xxxxxx Το 00 δεν είναι απαραίτητο στην Betamax αφού υποστηρίζουν πλήρως το E.164 format.

----------


## Dim(GR)

δηλαδη απλα κανω dial 3579679xxxxx και 8α περασει ?

----------


## yianniscan

Τα ψηφία που είναι μέσα στην παρένθεση εννοούν 6 ή 7 ή 9.

Δηλαδή, οι Κυπριακοί αριθμοί κινητών είναι της μορφής 35796xxxxxx ή 35797xxxxxx ή 35799xxxxxx

----------

